# Drifted!!!!



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i finally drifted for the first time today. god that was fun, taking the turn and letting the back end lose grip all the way around on the turn. it was awsome. but my sub box slide all the waqy to the toher side of the trunk so i need to bolt it down.gotta do it more. 240SX.....gotta love em.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

next time, take pix!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd like a cookie


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

hey....no need to be flaimg me man. yeah ill take pictures of it next time from behind the car when im driving.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i was just kidding hence the 

take pix so you won't get flamed by other members!!


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

o man...i tried to drive and it ruined my allignment... And my body is all messed up now...lol isnt drifting bad for the car. If its stock..and its 14 yrs old..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

MAN!!! When i posted my first drift Drift scolded me!!! and told me it wasnt a drift... Hurt my feelings too  MEANY!!!! I was all happy till i posted


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nobody believes anybody else can do anything ....oh well...just need a video camera for everything i guess lol


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I did donuts out the back of a shopping centre last wednesday night...


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

i think cause we wasn't there and didn't feel the excitement like u did thats y we don't appreciate thats not just for you anyone in general but good goin keep it up practice practice practice


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

wow joel did donuts. give this man a freakin cookie.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

they were good donuts

hey someone killed our post count!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lionel is back fellas.. aka hondahater


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

post count is so ghey.

i drift like a boat.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

only 1 post???!!!! WTF????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *lionel is back fellas.. aka hondahater *


you freakin damn right yo, if yall remember "the revolution against honda thread" that's me im back and ima tell yall how it's done.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Sadly, many people miss the point of Drifting and it's "sub-culture"... 

...unlike typical North American "street racing".... Drifting is an ART FORM. The entire beauty behind it is human's (MAN's) ability to manipulate a mechanical creation to do what he/she wants it to do... the manipulation is the ART... and worth all the glory... not talking about it... through rants and raves.

Yes, I understand that one's first time is always full of excitement... but you also have to remember that in this sad society of ours... TRUE freedom of expression (i.e. through drifting) is illegal for obvious reasons. =(

The real joy comes when YOU yourself know that YOU HAVE MASTERED the know-hows of your precious vehicle and it in turn rewards you with that wonderful sound of rubber burning, pistons moving, exhaust flowing... and all that is GOOD AND ROAD WORTHY! 

So, my CONGRATS to you "240sxbegginer"... but always remember that you ain't nothing until you walk in a room and people just know... *you'll get there soon enough*.

Cheers,
KaOz.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Damn KaOz!!! What you said was both beautiful and touching...
You should be a automotive guru/scholar


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

i think im gonna cry.... i better sit in my car now and tell her how much i love her. i love you s13.....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

That was beautiful my friend. I almost feel like I should started a thread with that post only and make it a sticky...

just beautiful...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

somebody got punked by kaoz


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *somebody got punked by kaoz *


EH?


----------

